# Wine and Dine



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, so we'll scratch the dining for now - but to any wino's out there, where's a good wine store or where do you find the best selection to impress guests whilst in Dubai? 

Topic could include other alcohols in general.

I've heard of a place called Barracuda?? (sounds sketchy lol) :confused2:

Thanks forumites!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Barracuda is in Umm Quaim (near Dreamland).

You also have a look on-line at a company callend Centaurus who will deliver.

You also have the usual MMI and A&E outlets (you need a licence).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats sketchy about Barracuda ?? its big and its cheap!!! They have a huge wine selection including posh stuff behind a locked glass door!! Me I go straight for the dhs.30 a bottle pinot by the case.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, wandabug, didnt mean to make barracuda less than it is - sounds magical


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A reminder - whilst they do not ask you for an alcohol licence in the other emirates, it is still illegal to have alcohol in your home or to consume it without the appropriate licence.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> A reminder - whilst they do not ask you for an alcohol licence in the other emirates, it is still illegal to have alcohol in your home or to consume it without the appropriate licence.
> -


And if you happen to need a licence, just let me know


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A reminder - whilst they do not ask you for an alcohol licence in the other emirates, it is still illegal to have alcohol in your home or to consume it without the appropriate licence.
> -


And dont forget the illegal part of transporting it as well Elphy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> And if you happen to need a licence, just let me know


 :confused2: I have a licence, but why are you offering them??

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> And dont forget the illegal part of transporting it as well Elphy


If people bothered to read the sticky thread they's know that it is illegal to possess alcohol whilst in Sharjah...
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If people bothered to read the sticky thread they's know that it is illegal to possess alcohol whilst in Sharjah...
> -


And transport through any emirate without a licence, but I suppose without a licence one cannot possess alcohol any way so why mention it. 
Unless your a visitor with duty free- now how does that work :confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Visitors (on visit visa) are not required to hold a licence thats why they can drink in the hotels/bars and buy duty free.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

stewart said:


> And transport through any emirate without a licence, but I suppose without a licence one cannot possess alcohol any way so why mention it.
> Unless your a visitor with duty free- now how does that work :confused2:


you can possess alcohol without a licence - it's just not legal.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Visitors (on visit visa) are not required to hold a licence thats why they can drink in the hotels/bars and buy duty free.


Well they should be made to get a temp licence


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> And transport through any emirate without a licence, but I suppose without a licence one cannot possess alcohol any way so why mention it.
> Unless your a visitor with duty free- now how does that work :confused2:


Mentioned as that is the law.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> :confused2: I have a licence, but why are you offering them??
> -


Sorry, it was just an addition to your post that if anyone needs a licence then I can help


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Sorry, it was just an addition to your post that if anyone needs a licence then I can help


How???? 
Any1 can get their own licence from A&E


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> How????
> Any1 can get their own licence from A&E


Never mind, I won't try and be helpful again.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Never mind, I won't try and be helpful again.


Well, I am rather confused about your offer too. Do you work for A+E or MMI sdh?

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Well, I am rather confused about your offer too. Do you work for A+E or MMI sdh?
> 
> -


Bingo.

I know the process can be a bit labourious sometimes so was offering to help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I know the process can be a bit labourious sometimes so was offering to help.


I think I recall you mentioning it. Might have helped if you had said that as you sounded a little _dodgy_ 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I think I recall you mentioning it. Might have helped if you had said that as you sounded a little _dodgy_
> -


I don't like openly advertising the fact, never know who's reading


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> I don't like openly advertising the fact, never know who's reading


Fair enough.  Your post just made you sound as if you were hanging around street corners in a raincoat muttering "psst - wanna a booze licence" as people walked past.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Fair enough.  Your post just made you sound as if you were hanging around street corners in a raincoat muttering "psst - wanna a booze licence" as people walked past.


It wouldn't be booze licences I'd be offering if that were the case.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It wouldn't be booze licences I'd be offering if that were the case.


I actually thought you were offering to drive to Barracuda and make a delivery....like door to door service!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Which street corner is that?? 

I heard that we have an extra week to go make the booze run, is that correct??


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Which street corner is that??
> 
> I heard that we have an extra week to go make the booze run, is that correct??


I don't know about anyone else but I will be heading to the Barracuda this weekend. I'm sure it will be busy but I am willing to stand in que to make it through Ramadan.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Which street corner is that??
> 
> I heard that we have an extra week to go make the booze run, is that correct??


Best guess is that Ramadan will be called on 11th August, so you should have until Wednesday, but there is always a possibility it might be called earlier. Best not to leave it to the last minute and be warned that this weekend is likely to be busy.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Which street corner is that??
> 
> I heard that we have an extra week to go make the booze run, is that correct??


The corner of............ 

Well the official start hasn't been announced yet but it's expected to be next Wednesday evening.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish I could go today, but carless  Stinkin fricken car sharing ! 

I could miss out on that brunch tomm but as its my first opportunity to have gone to one in ten months, I think I shall not pass this opprtunity up. Might not have another chance in the next 14 months and four days I have left. 

So, back to, did they change the days for ramadan?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Best guess is that Ramadan will be called on 11th August, so you should have until Wednesday, but there is always a possibility it might be called earlier. Best not to leave it to the last minute and be warned that this weekend is likely to be busy.
> -


Not just you Elphaba but does everyone know there's an alternative to Barracuda only a few kms further up that road?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just read Elphabas message..  are they open 24/7? Or how late?? My boss is leaving and we are having a go away thing after the brunch thingy. 

Would it be rude to say sorry, but alcohol is more important then celebrating her leave  as I am not going to not go to the one brunch I get to go to.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Not just you Elphaba but does everyone know there's an alternative to Barracuda only a few kms further up that road?


Nope.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just read Elphabas message..  are they open 24/7? Or how late?? My boss is leaving and we are having a go away thing after the brunch thingy.
> 
> Would it be rude to say sorry, but alcohol is more important then celebrating her leave  as I am not going to not go to the one brunch I get to go to.


That depends on your opinion of the boss.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nope.


Shameless plug for the company but just after the Al Hamra shopping centre and next to Al Hamra hotel and golf course there's a shop called Al Hamra Cellar which is run by MMI. 

Same prices as Barracuda, not as big but also doesn't get as busy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Not just you Elphaba but does everyone know there's an alternative to Barracuda only a few kms further up that road?


There are a few 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or failing that go to the the "hole in the wall" in Ajman, not as posh but cheaper than Baracuda, nearer too.

It's on the same road as the Kempinski hotel, next to the Ajman Beach Hotel FYI

Vodka is on special at the moment, AED25/bottle, no tax (obviously).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Shameless plug for the company but just after the Al Hamra shopping centre and next to Al Hamra hotel and golf course there's a shop called Al Hamra Cellar which is run by MMI.
> 
> Same prices as Barracuda, not as big but also doesn't get as busy.


Do people actually locate places with instructions like this?  This is a recipe for me getting COMPLETELY lost for a few hours. Is this the same road as the barracuda road? I thought that was a barren oasis in the middle of no where. Hum


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Shameless plug for the company but just after the Al Hamra shopping centre and next to Al Hamra hotel and golf course there's a shop called Al Hamra Cellar which is run by MMI.
> 
> Same prices as Barracuda, not as big but also doesn't get as busy.


Much better service & a good range of wines.  You can also buy alcohol in the little shop next to Spinneys.

There is also No9 Warehouse in Ajman which is currently offering a 20% discount if you have an Entertainer voucher/card. If you have one look on the website for info.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do people actually locate places with instructions like this?  This is a recipe for me getting COMPLETELY lost for a few hours. Is this the same road as the barracuda road? I thought that was a barren oasis in the middle of no where. Hum




Not directions as such, just a general location.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There is also No9 Warehouse in Ajman which is currently offering a 20% discount if you have an Entertainer voucher/card. If you have one look on the website for info.
> -


Nice discount but can not see buying a entertainer voucher (I had to do a search to figure out what they were) for 295 dirham for the discount... Can we just a a single half price booklet  And call it the self entertained voucher/card!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Not directions as such, just a general location.


First time i was told how to get there (prior to Emirates road being open, the directions were something like this...

Keep heading along the main road, go through sharjah, follow signs for uma al qwain, *when you get to the Russian plane parked on the side of the road turn the next left.*

It was right too! Never got lost.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Or failing that go to the the "hole in the wall" in Ajman, not as posh but cheaper than Baracuda, nearer too.
> 
> It's on the same road as the Kempinski hotel, next to the Ajman Beach Hotel FYI
> 
> Vodka is on special at the moment, AED25/bottle, no tax (obviously).


Not hard to find any drinking hole in Ajman is it...........!
Trouble is it is a bit hard browsing through the hole unless you know what you want.
Barracuda and A&E are a bit more civilised.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Not directions as such, just a general location.


Well as I wouldnt know which emirate that is even in to begin with, maybe a better general location. Unless everyone else some how just knows these things and I am the only one ten months later who takes 30 min just to get to sheik zayed road going back to disco ghetto from MOE.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> First time i was told how to get there (prior to Emirates road being open, the directions were something like this...
> 
> Keep heading along the main road, go through sharjah, follow signs for uma al qwain, *when you get to the Russian plane parked on the side of the road turn the next left.*
> 
> It was right too! Never got lost.


And for Al Hamra Cellar keep on the same road a bit longer and you'll see it on the left.

I've never been lost in the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nice discount but can not see buying a entertainer voucher (I had to do a search to figure out what they were) for 295 dirham for the discount... Can we just a a single half price booklet  And call it the self entertained voucher/card!


But many people already have an Entertainer book (either family or fine dining one). For anyone who likes to eat out, it is good value, especially the fine dining one. 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well as I wouldnt know which emirate that is even in to begin with, maybe a better general location. *Unless everyone else some how just knows these things and I am the only one ten months later who takes 30 min just to get to sheik zayed road going back to disco ghetto from MOE.*


It's just you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Not hard to find any drinking hole in Ajman is it...........!
> Trouble is it is a bit hard browsing through the hole unless you know what you want.
> Barracuda and A&E are a bit more civilised.


There is a bottle shop there too you know Stu...

Even bottles of Petrus for 67,000Dhs, I naturally bought a crate!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Not hard to find any drinking hole in Ajman is it...........!
> Trouble is it is a bit hard browsing through the hole unless you know what you want.
> Barracuda and *A&E are a bit more civilised.*


Wash your mouth out Stewart


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> There is a bottle shop there too you know Stu...
> 
> Even bottles of Petrus for 67,000Dhs, I naturally bought a crate!


Will help you drink them then.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Have frequented Barracuda, Al Hamra MMI, Al Hamra Spinneys (didn't know that one did you?) and the Ajman outlet next to Holiday Beach Club and near Kempinski Hotel. Haven't been to No 9 Warehouse. Have also heard there is an outlet at The Pearl Hotel in Umm Al Quwain.

The Ajman "hole in the wall" does it for me because: 
- it is 30 - 60 minutes closer to Dubai than the other locations 
- beer is about the same price as the others
- the walk thru wine shop has the best selection of good wines in the AED30 - 60 range, french, italian,aussie, SA etc. The other outlets have a few in this price range but you have to spend more for quality.

I avoided the pre Ramadan rush and stocked up yesterday.:

There you go.....to it, for it and lots more of it!:clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BerndinDubai said:


> *Have frequented Barracuda, Al Hamra MMI, Al Hamra Spinneys (didn't know that one did you?) and the Ajman outlet *next to Holiday Beach Club and near Kempinski Hotel. Haven't been to No 9 Warehouse. Have also heard there is an outlet at The Pearl Hotel in Umm Al Quwain.
> 
> The Ajman "hole in the wall" does it for me because:
> - it is 30 - 60 minutes closer to Dubai than the other locations
> ...


You sound like a right piss head!

Well you are Australian....

And I agree with you re the wine, they do a great Chile Red that's only AED20/bottle!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Born in Australia with German parents.....beer is my destiny!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I made my final Barracuda run yesterday and as predicted the que was about 35 minutes long. I have never seen so many people there at one time. It was crazy..........
But I am ready for the long dry month.......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vetteguy said:


> Well I made my final Barracuda run yesterday and as predicted the que was about 35 minutes long. I have never seen so many people there at one time. It was crazy..........
> But I am ready for the long dry month.......


But it isn't a dry month. Alcohol is sold pretty much as usual in the evenings...

-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> But it isn't a dry month. Alcohol is sold pretty much as usual in the evenings...
> 
> -


I know it's sold pretty much everywhere in the evening but my alarm clock goes off at 03:45 so I do get out much. I do most of my drinking at home unfortunately.
I really would like to get out more.......


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Not just you Elphaba but does everyone know there's an alternative to Barracuda only a few kms further up that road?


I can heartily recommend The Cellar. Where I think they differ from Barracuda is the regular offers on higher-end wines (I picked up a bottle of vintage port for less than half price on a previous visit) which justifies the extra 15 miles or so.
If you're not really bothered as long as it's red or white then Barracuda will probably do fine (I haven't tried the Ajman one's). The spirits and beers are on a par pricewise but Barracuda probably have a wider beer selection.

sdh080 - obviously you work for MMI and I was most impressed by your customer service when I enquired about the availability of Budvar in the UAE a few months ago. Despite you guys not stocking it I received a call on the same day I sent an email to tell me this and to tell me that A&E do. Well, they did, for about a month and despite repeated emails to their 'customer service' I've had no response and any visit to my local A&E results in me writing down my name on a piece of paper in a Groundhog Day sort of way. So, my point is, is there any chance of you guys getting it in?? Please!!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

signed up for MMi online and got that free offer for some free booze haha thanks for that sdh080 though, indirectly i suppose.

Do all these liquor shops take a month break? or can you purchase after dusk?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I can heartily recommend The Cellar. Where I think they differ from Barracuda is the regular offers on higher-end wines (I picked up a bottle of vintage port for less than half price on a previous visit) which justifies the extra 15 miles or so.
> If you're not really bothered as long as it's red or white then Barracuda will probably do fine (I haven't tried the Ajman one's). The spirits and beers are on a par pricewise but Barracuda probably have a wider beer selection.
> 
> sdh080 - obviously you work for MMI and I was most impressed by your customer service when I enquired about the availability of Budvar in the UAE a few months ago. Despite you guys not stocking it I received a call on the same day I sent an email to tell me this and to tell me that A&E do. Well, they did, for about a month and despite repeated emails to their 'customer service' I've had no response and any visit to my local A&E results in me writing down my name on a piece of paper in a Groundhog Day sort of way. So, my point is, is there any chance of you guys getting it in?? Please!!


I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Any chance of getting Newcastle Brown in, can't get it anywhere here, no bars or bottle shops have it!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Any chance of getting Newcastle Brown in, can't get it anywhere here, no bars or bottle shops have it!


I'll ask tomorrow


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I'll ask tomorrow


MMI have stock of NBA 550ml bottles in most of their retail shops.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> MMI have stock of NBA 550ml bottles in most of their retail shops.


Guess I should stop going to the Hole in the Wall and A& E then!

Cheers buddy, must be a relatively new thing.

Right, that's me off to take the dog for a walk now....


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Do any of the MMI stores stock Duvel and/or Leffe Blonde? BTW I bought some coopers red from Barracuda recently and it tasted like toilet cleaner. Coopers ferments in the bottle so I don't think it travels that well.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Do any of the MMI stores stock Duvel and/or Leffe Blonde? BTW I bought some coopers red from Barracuda recently and it tasted like toilet cleaner. Coopers ferments in the bottle so I don't think it travels that well.


Not according to our system we don't.

We've got something called Affligem Blond if that's of any help.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks. Will give it a try. It's belgian and get's some very good reviews online.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> Do any of the MMI stores stock Duvel and/or Leffe Blonde? BTW I bought some coopers red from Barracuda recently and it tasted like toilet cleaner. Coopers ferments in the bottle so I don't think it travels that well.


The sediment is the best part of coopers as you strain it between your teeth


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> Do any of the MMI stores stock Duvel and/or Leffe Blonde? BTW I bought some coopers red from Barracuda recently and it tasted like toilet cleaner. Coopers ferments in the bottle so I don't think it travels that well.


I've bought Leffe Blonde and Bruin in Barracuda on more than one occassion. Can't say if I've seen it in Dubai but since Barracuda but stock from MMI and A&E (or so I've been told) I would have thought somewhere in Dubai would stock it.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

i'll be impressed when i see a bottle of Chimay


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I'll see what I can find out.


Any news on the Budvar front??


----------

